# I think we should have a party



## cerise (Jul 10, 2008)

I know a pig roast would be a great way to meet all of you smart refiners.
Or maybe a cow roast .I dont know but something like an anual get together would be Nice.
So how about some thoughts on this subject.
Cerise


----------



## Lou (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that was toyed with on this forum.

I would be up for it as long as it's a day's drive or so.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 10, 2008)

Lou said:


> I would be up for it as long as it's a day's drive or so.



Ya, that's about the same for everyone. Unfortunately, member are spread around the US.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 10, 2008)

I wanna play poker for cpus  

"I see your 386 and I raise you a Pentium Pro :!: "


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll see your pentium pro, and raise you a Large foreign and two medium domestics.....
Randy


----------



## rainmaker (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea!! Perhaps break it down by region. Some of you all would have to provide better locations than just a state. But I still like it.

The rule of course is that whomever comes up with a new idea gets to develop it.


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 10, 2008)

With this 21st century technology, why not a video conferencing party.  

One sure way to cut down on the mileage.

For those who can't make it,... I volunteer to celebrate for you!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Noxx (Jul 10, 2008)

Video conference is a good idea !


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 10, 2008)

Unfortunately all you guys would get to see is my blue gloves... :lol: 

Just kidding.

Not a bad idea, but I think a get together in Vegas would be fun.

Steve


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 10, 2008)

Never mind the cpu poker. Game on :!:


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vegas?...Did somebody say Vegas!?

Where!? ,... When!?

Somebody here is bound to have a good connection.
Maybe even me.  

Mark


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 12, 2008)

No takers huh?  

Any casinos in your neck of the woods, noxx?

Mark


----------



## Noxx (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, there are three Casinos I know that are great.

But they're not much compared to those in Vegas 

BTW, if anyone is coming by Quebec city this summer (it's our 400 years anniversary of the city), let me know so we could met and enjoy an apple ice wine. 8)


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well in that case,... Quebec , sounds like the obvious choice for the first ever Gold Refining Forum convention.

Where , when, how much?

Mark


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jul 30, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Unfortunately all you guys would get to see is my blue gloves... :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: 





lazersteve said:


> Not a bad idea, but I think a get together in Vegas would be fun.
> 
> Steve



<<<----- watches Steve and Noxx and others go into the casinos, then bolts off to the hills with MD, Pan and a five gallon bucket in tow.. :lol: 8)


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jul 30, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Video conference is a good idea !



There is a great video conferencing software online that I use all the time to talk to my friends back in FL.. it's called Oovoo you can get it at oovoo dot com 

just thought I'd throw that out there.. it's pretty cool because you can have several people on your screen at once instead of the typical one-on-one "chat" scenario..

Derek


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 30, 2008)

According to their website, you are limited to 3 people with the free version and 6 with the $10/month version.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 30, 2008)

Even if it"s 3 people max, I would gladly participate to a video conference !
Now what I need is a webcam lol. I already downloaded the software.

Anyone else is interested in this ?

I could see the faces of whom I've been chatting with since more than a year


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jul 31, 2008)

crap.. yeah I forgot about the $10/month thing.. I only do three at a time anyways, because I have Vista.. and it hangs up on me.. a lot... ughhh VISTA.... :evil: 

what's cool is I'll have three of my friends and then they'll have three of their friends, etc etc so I can tell one of the people I'm chatting with "hey, tell so and so i said such and such"...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm interested, Noxx. I need to get a webcam, also.


----------



## cerise (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll get one too.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jul 31, 2008)

:idea: 

I got mine at Wal-Mart.. it's a Philips something-or-other.. picture quality is pretty good, actually. Just though I'd throw that out there... 8)


----------



## Noxx (Jul 31, 2008)

Ya eBay is my friend for computer stuff 

Or I could ''borrow'' my sister's webcam lol.

For anyone willing to add me, my nickname is *salut151*


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2008)

That failing, we can always do voice chat with Teamspeak. I've used that one for talking to friends on a foundry discussion board.


Lou


----------



## Noxx (Jul 31, 2008)

Ventrilo or TeamSpeak are great. 6 months ago, we had a ventrilo server but no one came. :?


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2008)

People rarely use the chat here. I wish we could setup some sort of chat time say, 9 or 10pm on a Thursday night.



Lou


----------



## Noxx (Jul 31, 2008)

Would be great.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 14, 2008)

This might be a good place to meet. Anybody been to one of these before?
"2008 E-Scrap Conference and Tradeshow 
From: Wed, 09/17/08 To: Thu, 09/18/08 
Location: Glendale, AZ 
Contact: [email protected] 
Cara Bergeson, 503-233-1305 

www.e-scrapconference.com 

Sponsored by Resource Recycling 

The conference features extensive and detailed industry assessments, including analyses of stewardship systems and trends in the U.S. and Canada, e-scrap collection issues, recycling market factors, and legislative policy considerations presented by leading experts in the industry." 

source: http://www.newmoa.org/calendar/EvntDtl1.cfm?&E1CNTR=3424&T=162744

Keep an eye on your wallet


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Aug 14, 2008)

that would be interesting, but alas, we're sprinkled all over the place.. kinda hard for us all to meet up :? 

I'm in the NE area.. (although I'm heading out that way soon.. Colorado, here I come!  )


----------



## meng2k7 (Aug 17, 2008)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> that would be interesting, but alas, we're sprinkled all over the place.. kinda hard for us all to meet up :?
> 
> I'm in the NE area.. (although I'm heading out that way soon.. Colorado, here I come!  )



me also, im here in the philippines, that would be 2 days air travelling. :lol:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Aug 18, 2008)

meng2k7 said:


> me also, im here in the philippines, that would be 2 days air travelling. :lol:



oh well come on then.. that should be easy, sheesh.. simple flight, come on now.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Seamus (Aug 31, 2008)

I can party all I want to when I'm in that nursing home. Getting the gold is my type of party-in'.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Sep 3, 2008)

Seamus said:


> I can party all I want to when I'm in that nursing home. Getting the gold is my type of party-in'.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Agreed ..


----------

